# Introduction Fall 2022 - applied to BU, Columbia, Brooklyn College, and Emerson College.



## Acortor000

I'm 20, born in America but my parents immigrated here, I applied to BU, Columbia, Brooklyn College, and Emerson College. I got interested in film in college when I decided to minor in it after studying and writing plays in high school.


----------

